# Another What Color/Breed



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

This guy is one of my best feeders. I have no idea what breed or mix of breeds he is but I LOVE his color.
His mate is crested white and blue?
I've been curious if he's almond or bronze.
Normally I like the more flamboyant pigeon breeds, but this guy and his two young are just beautiful when they strut!


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice looking bird!!!


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks! Any idea what it is?
I'll see if I can find a picture of his mate and young'uns.
All have the same crest, but he's the only one with feathered legs so I'm assuming he's a mix of something.


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

Here's his mate. Bad picture. She's bluish but has some brown highlights peeking though on her back.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

The left appears to be a brown t pattern grizzle baldhead (baldhead, whites flights, most of the time white tail) but im not 100% postive. Could be something else. The other appears to be a blue t pattern with some kind of light bronzing going on. It is also baldhead. which like i said before seems to always come with white flights and most of the time the white tail, though not always. It also though has the magpie marking causing the white wings.


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

Cool!
Looks like I have a propensity to collect brown birds 

This pair has produced two young which are both mostly white. The second baby has a bit more color and is very pretty with the soft brown/black mixed where the bars would be.
I wish the white would restrict itself a bit more!
Thanks again!


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

I just realized I have a picture of baby.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I don't know what I was thinking before. Looking at all again I would just say t pattern grizzle with a bronze and the baldhead.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

A lot of people call those "tortoiseshells" or torts for short. Blue grizzles with kite bronze. They kind of remind me of toghi Iranian Highflier mixes.


----------



## Bobuki (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks! I love this bird! He's a bit of a jerk, but he's such a good feeder and awesome to look at. I wish I could figure out how to restrict the white.


----------

